# Question on the difference between the Bremont Martin Baker II v. U-2



## Franco333 (May 30, 2014)

Hey everybody I am new to the Bremont brand and have to admit that the aviation heritage and beautifully designed watches have really given me an itch to purchase one in the future. I have a quick question that will help ease my already difficult decision, is the Martin Baker models and the U-2 DCL models the same as far as capabilities and functionality? Are they both subjected to the same scrutinizing tests, such as being ejected out of an airplane cockpit, extreme temp. exc. ? What exactly is the difference between these watches other than the obvious ascetics of the dial? Feel free to vote on what one you find the most appealing, honestly I believe its impossible to go wrong here. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Jwalker9 (Feb 4, 2011)

Correct, same innards and technology, different dial and handsets!
I love them all, but the orange MB probably wins out for me. If you don't have a blue dialed watch, it would be hard to pass up the blu-2 though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Franco333 (May 30, 2014)

I know I'm a sucker for blue dials myself. The big selling point for me on this watch is the heritage and the rugged capabilities of the watch. That being said the Martin Baker design and the little finishes on the dial and the second hand truly garnishes the rugged nature of the watch nicely, but the refined attributes of the U-2 are equally desirable. Its a toss up for me.


----------



## vipereaper30 (Sep 12, 2009)

Sounds like you'll just have to get both!










Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

I owned both the U-2 blue and the MBII and yes they are the same size and same inside but the U2 wore more true to size and the MBII wore slightly smaller because of the dial layouts: there is more open space on the U2 12/6/9 layout (larger numbers) and the MBII has all (smaller) numbers.

some say the U2 has too much open space and others say the MBII is "busy" but neither is true, both are well organized and present the information cleanly. The Blue is insanely and stunningly beautiful and the MBII is ruggedly handsome/classic. Both have more than enough visual presence to keep your attention long term.

I found both to be well within COSC, lume to be above average and both, versatile enough to go with leather or NATO and both equally comfortable for days at the time. I know it's cliche that you really can't go wrong with either and that really doesn't answer your question, but it's true.

If it matters, I believe the MBII will hold it's value longer because it is "the" Bremont and represents everything that Bremont does well in one package. The U2 is more under the radar so to speak, even with the blue dial

Bottom line answer, in order: 1) MBII-orange 2) U2-black just because I haven't tried it yet 3) U2-blue
wildcard: the new MBIII with bronze barrel is fantastic on the wrist


----------



## Franco333 (May 30, 2014)

I love the blue U-2 but doesn't it have a display case on its back, which cheapens the anti-magnetic properties and ultimately the rugged nature of the watch?



rockmastermike said:


> I owned both the U-2 blue and the MBII and yes they are the same size and same inside but the U2 wore more true to size and the MBII wore slightly smaller because of the dial layouts: there is more open space on the U2 12/6/9 layout (larger numbers) and the MBII has all (smaller) numbers.
> 
> some say the U2 has too much open space and others say the MBII is "busy" but neither is true, both are well organized and present the information cleanly. The Blue is insanely and stunningly beautiful and the MBII is ruggedly handsome/classic. Both have more than enough visual presence to keep your attention long term.
> 
> ...


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

@franco333 - you are correct, it does have a display back and should be considered if you work in an environment that requires anti-magnateic properties. For me, it was a non-factor and did not detract from my enjoyment of the watch.
Cheers


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

The U2 Blue would be my choice if it it had the ejector seat pull second hand from the MB. In my book this feature trumps dial and barrel color. So I vote MBII.


----------



## watchvic (Aug 15, 2013)

I agree. The ejector seat pull on the second hand is an amazing little detail that the owner will love for the life of the watch.
MBII gets my vote


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

ive had both

I agree that I like the ejector seat detail on MB2 - but the trifecta of red triange, ejector seat, and anti shock thingee proved too much for me. so Blue U2 for me.


----------



## Franco333 (May 30, 2014)

Its a tough decision for me, like most people I love the little nuances of the Martin Baker watch, but at the moment I'm looking for something that will be a everyday purpose watch. While all these watches would most likely work I feel that the U-2 might look better under a dress shirt sleeve. Any opinions on this?


----------



## vipereaper30 (Sep 12, 2009)

The MB seems sportier to me and I think the U-2 will work better with a dress shirt. The U-2 wears slightly larger just based on the cleaner dial. 

If I had to choose only one I would pick the U-2 without a second thought! 

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------

